# 2008 Toyota Tundra 4x4



## wingnut

I recently got rid of my Ford F-250 4x4 for a 2008 Toyota Tundra 4x4. So far I am very impressed with this truck. It has the 5.7 I-Force engine. Pulls my boat like its not even back there and gets good gas mileage. It's the limited edition so its loaded, the best feature on the truck is the back up camera, this is a dream for backing up to your trailer. In short, I wish I had gotten rid of my Ford for the Tundra along time ago!! 

BTW. If your looking to trade in 3/4 ton trucks or larger, don't waste your time, I ended up giving mine to a really great kid for a birhtday gift. Not sure I did him a favor with the Gas/Fuel prices like they are today, but he is one happy camper right now


----------



## trodery

Welcome to the Tundra Club :cheers:

I bought mine last October and then after gas prices went through the roof I parked it in the garage in March and bought a new Civic. I now only drive mine when I really need a truck or when I need to carry passengers comfortably. My Tundra just turned over 12,000 miles yesterday and the Civic already has 8000 miles on it.

I love driving the Tundra, it's a blast to step on that gas peddle!


----------



## wingnut

Thanks, Good looking turck, Mine is white with the N-Fab steps. I do like mine and your right, its fun to step on the GAS, even at todays prices.


----------



## Camilla1

If anyone needs a spare set of 4 alum. wheels and tires I have a set that I will sell cheap.

Only fit the 08 Tundra

$300 tires and rims ~ less than 800 miles on tires.

I upgraded and need to get rid of the stock ones.

SE


----------



## StinkBait

I am gonna tell you what fellers, I own an '04 f250 crew cab 4x4 diesel and I love it. BUT, if for any reason I had to ever down size I would be all over that Toy. They are sharp looking trucks and have PLENTY of power for what I need to do. Just to show you I am not BS'ing I actually took a picture of this truck! I passed by it a few times a couple of weeks ago. It is a great looking truck, it is stock except the owner put on some mildly aggresive tires, maybe BFG AT/KO's? Anyways, this truck caught my enough to take a pic of it!


----------



## jmack

Wingnut what kinda mileage are you getting ?


----------



## wingnut

jmack said:


> Wingnut what kinda mileage are you getting ?


I got 17 mpg on a trip to Louisiana, all highway. Getting around 14 mpg around town. The onboard computer reads around 11 mpg when I am pulling my boat.


----------



## jmack

Thats better than i thought cause i have heard of people getting worse. Are the guages hard to read while driving ?


----------



## wingnut

jmack said:


> Thats better than i thought cause i have heard of people getting worse. Are the guages hard to read while driving ?


Not at all, everything on the dash is located nicely. The radio is kind of out of reach, but all the controls for it are on the steering wheel, so that makes it a little better. I feel overall the inside of the truck was done real nice


----------



## Camilla1

I get the same milage as wingnut. and mine is 4wheel drive!


----------



## spitfire

They are sweet! I have had my tacoma now for 8 years and now I am looking into upgrading to the tundra.


----------



## jmack

trying to decide between new tundra or new sierra.


----------



## wingnut

I really like mine so far. the ride is really good with it being a 4X4, but alot of the 4 wheel drives ride good these days. It also has plenty of power. Very happy so far.


----------



## bspeegle

My mom works for toyota and we get to use a tundra when we go to the lake so we can save diesel. The new tundras will pull the same thing as a single wheel ford and dodge will pull.


----------



## jmack

I hear they do pull very well..


----------



## jw1228

I love mine and the Nfab steps are great. I have heared of a gentleman who buys feed from the COOP in Bryan who has added air bags to the rear and regularly huals 5+ tons of feed on a 30' gooseneck with absolutly no problem.


----------



## bspeegle

Ya we have a 30' tunge pull travel trailer and I saw a tundra pull like a 40' or 45' travel trailer without any problem.


----------



## bspeegle

They have the go power. When we tried the first one we got to use my dad hit the gas and peeled out and was hauling but. We had a diesel at that time and on diesels u have to push the gas hard to get it going.


----------



## jmack

I would like to hear more reports about the mileage. Does it get better the more miles you get on the truck and how much of a difference is it between 2wd and 4wd ?


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I have a 2007 TRD 2WD and get 16-19 MPG and 13 ish pulling my 19' Bluewave. My father has a 2007 4WD and gets 14-17 and 11 ish pulling the boat. I love mine-best truck I have owned so far and it has 18k miles on it.


----------



## jmack

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shoal Time

*Toyota Tundra TRD 4X4*



TX CHICKEN said:


> ....... My father has a 2007 4WD and gets 14-17 and 11 ish pulling the boat. I love mine-best truck I have owned so far and it has 18k miles on it.


That's what I'm getting in my 08 TRD 5.7L 4x4 (got 10k miles now),.... gotta love the acceleration and braking power.....

Sorry had to attach the 2nd pic with the boat,.. it matches.


----------



## wingnut

Shoal Time, Thats a good looking rig. Tried to post pics of mine but cant find the cord to down load off camera to computer... Its always something


----------



## trodery

If someone is looking to buy a Tundra, I'll sell mine....I hardly ever use it anymore.


----------



## jmack

How much ?


----------



## trodery

jmack said:


> How much ?


$25,000


----------



## Fishtexx

I bought an '08 4x4 Tundra DC about 1 month ago. It is the Mossy Oak special edition. What a fantastic truck! The 5.7 V-8 has outstanding power, my average fuel milage is 16.5 mpg, mostly in town. I have to try REAL HARD to keep my foot out of it. I traded an 06 Tunda in on it. When I bought the 06 I thought I would keep it 5-6 years, it was also a really good truck, just lacked towing power (4.7 V-8). I pulled my boat with a friends 08 Tundra and that did it, I was sold. I only wish the Crew Max came with a 6.5' bed...


----------



## Profish00

You still have the Kayak:rybka: right?



trodery said:


> If someone is looking to buy a Tundra, I'll sell mine....I hardly ever use it anymore.


----------



## trodery

Profish00 said:


> You still have the Kayak:rybka: right?


LOL....ah, nope! Sold it today


----------



## Profish00

trodery said:


> LOL....ah, nope! Sold it today


Your off the hook :help:


----------



## jeff.w

jmack said:


> trying to decide between new tundra or new sierra.


That would be a tough decision. The new Sierra's are pretty sweet as well. One factor might be the resale value, which the Toyota would have the upper hand.


----------



## jmack

jeff.w said:


> That would be a tough decision. The new Sierra's are pretty sweet as well. One factor might be the resale value, which the Toyota would have the upper hand.


I love the looks of the Sierra and the fuel mileage is better than the tundra from what I am hearing. The Tundra pulls better and has better brakes from what I hear. Hard decision, another thing is the Sierra only has a 4 speed automatic and the Tundra I think has the six speed. Wish GM would step up and make something besides a 4 speed.


----------



## wingnut

Jmack, nobody makes the perfect truck, you just have to buy the one you think is best. I use to drive myself crazy comparing models, and not just trucks, everything, it would take me months to buy something. Now I just trust my gut, I like that and buy it. It may not always be the best, but it's the one I like the BEST.


----------



## Hughoo222

I just turned 30k on my 07 Tundra and there is not a 1/2 ton truck made that tows better, the 6 speed tranny shifts perfectly where it should. I have driven GM trucks all my life and have not looked back once since I dumped my last Silverado. I tow work trailers and equipment all week and boats on the weekends. My avaerage coming home from POC last night towing my 19' Pathfinder was 14.4 mpg. If I have one complaint it is that the paint and body panels are a little weak, my truck is a work truck and it has a good number of dings and scratches.


----------



## Hughoo222

I did the same thing. I had an 06 and liked it but it did not pull my big boat well....7 months later I drove the 1st Blue TRD they got on the lot here in Austin and it went home with me that day! The initial drive was a shock, having been one who rebuilt stuff like a 69 Chevelle with a big block in it as a youngster, I was instantly addicted to the power and torque of this beast. My anti-import friends all shut up too, I just gave them the keys and said "drive it".



FISHTEXX said:


> I bought an '08 4x4 Tundra DC about 1 month ago. It is the Mossy Oak special edition. What a fantastic truck! The 5.7 V-8 has outstanding power, my average fuel milage is 16.5 mpg, mostly in town. I have to try REAL HARD to keep my foot out of it. I traded an 06 Tunda in on it. When I bought the 06 I thought I would keep it 5-6 years, it was also a really good truck, just lacked towing power (4.7 V-8). I pulled my boat with a friends 08 Tundra and that did it, I was sold. I only wish the Crew Max came with a 6.5' bed...


----------



## jmack

Guess I will just have to test drive both and try to make my mind up. Thanks for all the great and helpful info.


----------



## jmack

This was my 2007 Z71 that I sold when gas went to $4 a gallon. I was driving 44 miles one way to work and only getting about 13 mpg after the lift. Needless to say thats the last time I lift a truck.


----------



## ksh9711

My tundra rolled over dead after pulling a jet ski. Your right it's all ways somthing RICK......


wingnut said:


> Shoal Time, Thats a good looking rig. Tried to post pics of mine but cant find the cord to down load off camera to computer... Its always something


----------



## ksh9711

It looks like Rj's bike, a easter egg LOL.. ya'll would look good going down the road at the same time side by side:headknock .

per Alex B.



wingnut said:


> Thanks, Good looking turck, Mine is white with the N-Fab steps. I do like mine and your right, its fun to step on the GAS, even at todays prices.


----------



## Harley

I've had my 07 5.7 2WD Tundra for a little of 5000 miles now. If you drive it nice at 65 on trips it will get 20 to 21 MPG. On my 5000 mile oil change I switched to Royal Purple and gained 1.5 MPG, maybe a little more. In town I am getting about 15 to 16 if I am nice. It is hard to drive that way though. It is an amazing drive train compared to the Chevy's I have driven most of my life. The interior and exterior paint are not the best. Otherwise, the Tundra's are fine. The new Chevy does look good.


----------



## jmack

Wow thats pretty impressive. Much better numbers than everyone else has posted. Whats wrong with the paint ?


----------



## Harley

jmack said:


> Wow thats pretty impressive. Much better numbers than everyone else has posted. Whats wrong with the paint ?


The paint scratches easier than I think it should, mostly the inside paint. Mine is fine but this is what I have heard. I have dragged things across the paint and can see where it could look bad in a hurry if you didn't watch what you were doing.

The gas milage is correct, but you have to drive it right. The wife and I just ran to Joe's BBQ and Frobergs produce in Alvin from here in Dickinson. That is a little city and highway, I got about 19 MPG on that trip, AC running.


----------



## jmack

Sounds good and i'm sure "HOW" you drive makes a big difference. From what I hear this truck really has a lot of power so I am sure the reports of 15-16 mpg is becase the like to let the horses out a lil more than you might. If I get the weekend off I think Im going to go test drive one and see what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Harley

Yep.
When you put that pedal down it will be like your avatar.


----------



## huntinguy

Here's my ride. '07 TRD 4x4 w/5.7 i force. I'm a GM guy but I'm really happy with this Tundra. Power to burn, but whats been really impressive to he has been the brakes.

Recently I rounded a curve to meet a car tryin to pass a semi and another car at the same time. There were more cars who'd shut the gap behind the big truck and things looked like they were gonna go south fast.

Nobody was behind me and I nailed the breaks......didn't slam them on, just touched them then got down.....the car swerved onto MY shoulder, but by the time it and the vehicles in the other lane got to me.....I was sitting almost still just barely rolling so I could swerve if needed. Really impressed with my brakes, and Glory to God, my breaks!

I bought mine in Feb. used with 8500 miles on it for $27,500, tool box and truck bed already sprayed in with running boards and reciever hitch already locked in.........even had the LSU sticker already on the back glass for me. Felt like I stole it hehe.










I consistently average 15.5 MPG, but that lots of on farm use, starting stopping soft roads and quick trips to town running 70 and better.

I can pop the cruise on at 60 and get 20 every time......and sometimes do.

My only complaints are the 20 gallon gas tank, the radio dials being a bit far and the clock disappears in the dash when the sun shines in.


----------



## jmack

Well i pulled the trigger yesterday on an 08 like yours Huntinguy but i went with the 2wd. Try to post pics later and I would like to thank everyone for all the helpful info..


----------



## wingnut

jmack said:


> Well i pulled the trigger yesterday on an 08 like yours Huntinguy but i went with the 2wd. Try to post pics later and I would like to thank everyone for all the helpful info..


Congrats, jmack.. I know you will enjoy it. Look forward to seeing the pics..


----------



## huntinguy

post it up so's we can see! Good for you bud!


----------



## phi471

wingnut said:


> Congrats, jmack.. I know you will enjoy it. Look forward to seeing the pics..


Wingnut how big is your boat????


----------



## wingnut

phi471 said:


> Wingnut how big is your boat????


19' Bay stealth


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

My girlfriends parents own a toyota dealership and gulf coast marketing and toyota both told them they are planning on releasing a diesel truck in the next two years. 

Chevy/GMC is going the same thing with their 1/4ton models. FYI


----------



## wingnut

Here's a Pic of mine...

Finally got a new card reader&#8230;


----------



## Redfishr

After owning Fords for the last 5 trucks in the last 22 years, I bought a mostly loaded 08 Tundra 4x4 as well two months ago. It does do all that is said about it and has lots of power , but pulling my 30 foot camper was better done with my old F-350 diesels. I love the tundra but I sure miss my ford diesel. If I could get my 06 F-350 back I would.
I have gotten as low as 6.5 MPG pulling my camper on windy days and mostly not more than 7.5 mpg.
But just driving it gets 19+ on the highway and 15+ back and forth to work.
Sure miss my Ford.......
Its a good chance I'll buy an 09 Ford again. We'll see.
I'm flat afraid of the new ford diesels now. Maybe the 09 Ford diesels will be better.


----------



## Maddog

I have an '07 5.7 with 39,000 miles, 2wd with Full TOW Package, if you are towing make sure you have the full package, not all do, some just have the wiring and hitch, but not the oil cooler, transmission cooler, and the program in the computer. I have pulled my 30' 7000# travel trailer from Lake Jackson to Uvalde and Del Rio on many occasions with the cruise set on 70 mph. Hand calculations, don't ever trust the computer mine has been low since day one, I average 10.2 mpg. on that trip every time. Making the same run with the cruiose set at 80 this past weekend, no trailer avg. 20.4 mpg.


----------



## dsjones21

*Gas Mileage*

2007 Chevrolet Z 16.7 around town and up to 21 MPG on Hwy if I keep foot out of it and cruise on 66 or 67. And a whole lot better when the engine switches to 4 long enough to benefit. The mileage on the Tundras makes me cring


----------



## dragnet

*tundra*

I've got an '08 Tundra 4x4 with the big crew cab. Best truck I've every owned, and I've had a lot of them. That's exactly the mileage I get including the 6.5 pulling a 30' camper. I also get about 11mpg pulling my Mosca.


Redfishr said:


> After owning Fords for the last 5 trucks in the last 22 years, I bought a mostly loaded 08 Tundra 4x4 as well two months ago. It does do all that is said about it and has lots of power , but pulling my 30 foot camper was better done with my old F-350 diesels. I love the tundra but I sure miss my ford diesel. If I could get my 06 F-350 back I would.
> I have gotten as low as 6.5 MPG pulling my camper on windy days and mostly not more than 7.5 mpg.
> But just driving it gets 19+ on the highway and 15+ back and forth to work.
> Sure miss my Ford.......
> Its a good chance I'll buy an 09 Ford again. We'll see.
> I'm flat afraid of the new ford diesels now. Maybe the 09 Ford diesels will be better.


----------



## Muddskipper

Blue Water Breaux said:


> My girlfriends parents own a toyota dealership and gulf coast marketing and toyota both told them they are planning on releasing a diesel truck in the next two years.
> 
> Chevy/GMC is going the same thing with their 1/4ton models. FYI


Yep.....that is what I am waiting on.....

I run a Tacoma 05' currently and like the compaq truck, but it still has a 4.0L.

Pulls my rig alright, but I dont trailer to much.....

In Central and S. America they already have the small diesel trucks....but they are not ready for the US yet.....I think it has to do with the EPA and emissions.

BTW
The TACO gets 19 - 20 mpg city/ hwy mixed when i keep it under 70mph.
and 
9 -10 towing....sad3sm

Hurry little Diesel...hurry....


----------



## Fishtexx

Harley, it doesnt matter what kind of new vehicle you buy, it seems like the paint scratches too easy !! lol I have not experienced that problem yet with mine. Redfisher, when Toyota comes out with thier heavy duty diesel 3/4-1 ton p/u, Ford,Chevy and Dodge need to look out. The 1/2 ton Tundra is currently being compared to the 3/4 tons from the big three. The 3/4-1 ton Tundra may be competing with the F-450's ! The proof for that may be coming. Its my understanding it will be an in-line 6 cyl Hino diesel.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

FISHTEXX said:


> Harley, it doesnt matter what kind of new vehicle you buy, it seems like the paint scratches too easy !! lol I have not experienced that problem yet with mine. Redfisher, when Toyota comes out with thier heavy duty diesel 3/4-1 ton p/u, Ford,Chevy and Dodge need to look out. The 1/2 ton Tundra is currently being compared to the 3/4 tons from the big three. The 3/4-1 ton Tundra may be competing with the F-450's ! The proof for that may be coming. Its my understanding it will be an in-line 6 cyl Hino diesel.


Latest truck trend magazine says they're developing their own new diesel that will be a 7 litre V8.


----------



## Harley

I sure like my Tundra but if the big 3 or foreign car makers come out with a small diesel powered pickup I will be heading that way. If it will get my boat to and from the launch is all that matters. 99% of the time I do not tow or haul heavy loads. That 1% heavy use with bad MPG does not justify a big fuel user.


----------



## boikie

Bought a 2008 Tundra 4x4...fantastic truck..(actually first truck I have owned)..increible power in all modes and even more incredible in 4x4 mode..question I have is I am feeling slight "bump" when pulling away and occasional a double "bump" when stopping..mainly in stop and go type traffic.

The dealer has been great in terms of willing to run and listen , but wondered if anyone was feeling the same "bumps". Appraantly there was a Technical Servic eBulletin on the drive shaft for the 4 x 4 2008 and 2007 ..if you feel like you got bumped from behind when you come to a stop...they fixed this but I still feel that somethign is loose.

The small "bumps" have been explained as "thats the 4x4 on take off" and the subtle bump on stopping was explained as the engine shifting from second and tghen to first???? 

anyone seeing or feeling anything similar?

Its a great truck otherwise.

Andy


----------

